# The Layout of This Forum Sucks!



## iTinker (Oct 4, 2004)

I signed up a while ago but have never posted because I dread coming here. 

Why?

The layout and color (red) just plain suck big time. Red sucks as a forum color. And all this eh crap...stuff that! OK for the site title but that should be it.

Check out this site for a well organized forum site. And it's going to get better when they update it. Easy to pick out topics and easy to read and no eye threatening colors.

http://forums.macnn.com/

Way better in my opinion. Too bad because I would like to be amongst my own kind.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Can't say I disagree with on the layout and colour. A forum, however, is all about personality. If you spend some time here you'll get to know everyone, and enjoy it as many do.

That said, I would not be against a change in appearance and would likely promote it.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

MacNN is a good forum and it very informative, but it certainly lacks the "family" atmosphere of ehMac, which is why so many people come here.

I regularly look at the iBook portion of MacNN, but it just gets filled with the same questions over and over again: 12" vs 14", iBook vs. Powerbook, et cetera.

Perhaps I should look around the MacNN lounge?

James


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Red is a bold confident color - so I can't say that the color scheme has bothered me any. I have paid far more attention to the people and their personalities, and that, in my opinion, is far more important.

It is like going to someone's house and deciding that you don't like them because you don't like their color scheme. It is quite possible that there could be improvements made here - but everything is user friendly and easy to find so no complaints here.

Again, this is my opinion and everyone is entitled to their own


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

In my personal opinion, I find it incredibly rude for someone to negatively criticise a site layout and promote another (competing) site without having contributed one iota of positive commentry to ehMac. Criticism is important and the best way to ensure continuous improvement but should be done in a positive manner.

FWIW, site layout is about the lowest level of priority on my list of attributes. For me, it's all about content and the community of users. The site you mentioned has a poor noise level of wasted bandwidth as do many others. The fact that the provider of this site does so for non-commercial gain, is yet another of its strengths. EhMac is not for everyone and there are alternative Canadian sites as well as global sites. I wish you luck in finding somewhere to fit that doesn't offend your sensibilities.

Stick around if you want to be part of a solution, but please make post #2 helpful.... (hint - a less offensive thread title would be a good start).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks for the feedback iTinker. Thanks for presenting the feedback in such a courteous manner.









Hmm... doesn't like "eh", doesn't like red & white theme, isn't very polite.... 

Somehow I don't think we're "you're kind."







But thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## iTinker (Oct 4, 2004)

Promoting a competing site? I was showing an example of one site that has a more appealing visual style.

and James not the content.

and jwhosit...personal attack on a first time poster...good on ya!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You're very welcome iTinker.


----------



## iTinker (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh!...I forgot to say please and thankyou and pardon me The Canadian way.










NOT trying to be 'rude' just an honest opinion...or is that a no-no?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

iTinker
Would you walk into a Pub and loudly proclaim. "The decor here "sucks"."

Response in kind is likely an equally loud " Who the **** are YOU?" and perhaps a quick frogs march to the door depending on what part of town you were in.

I'm sure the Mayor would be happy to entertain thoughtful comments about layout and design and you could even start a polite "appropriate to a newcomer" thread about it which would surely be participated in.

As it is, did your mother never teach you any manners??????

Posts and titles are editable - wanna try again.?


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

cameo made an excellent point regarding a friends house. Should all forums be set up the same so you feel at home? Do we ask you to conform and love our site and home as we do? No!
Don't like it don't come. Sounds relatively simple enough to grasp, no?
As for a member launching a personal attack on a newbie, what has this newbie done but attack this very site. Doesn't sound like you want to contribute to this forum, so see ya, eh??!!









ps By the way, your socks and suspenders don't match the hideous fuschia of your sunbird. So do us a favour and change the socks.


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

I thought the playoff themes the mayor applied last spring were very cool. The addition of the blue banner really stood out; so much so that when he switched back to the red it took me a while to get used to the standard again.

Keep it up ehMac! The uniqueness of this site is why I visit.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> The layout and color (red) just plain suck big time. Red sucks as a forum color. And all this eh crap...stuff that! OK for the site title but that should be it.


Your opening statement was rude and likely offended more ehMacers than you care to count. It reminds me of the post of a snotty 14 year old. Our Mayor is right, we are obviously not your type.



> and jwhosit...personal attack on a first time poster...good on ya!


If you want to be treated like a valued poster, try behaving like one. 

Otherwise, take off eh, with apologies to those hosers, the McKenzie brothers!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Are we making suggestions yet? Or still just saying how rude that was (it was)?

I don't care about colours or 'eh', but I would like to not have to scroll down to access everything when replying. Right now it has:
Red Bar
Google ads
Big ehMac fella
Forum info
red bar...

This takes up so much top space that only the first row of graemlins is on my monitor and the "Show Signature" button is WAY down there.

Mac Doc> Please sell me a 30" Apple monitor. I'm sure that would solve it... But I'm a little short on cash. Will you take Kerry bumper stickers as a trade?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You can get 2 x 21" at 1600x1200 for less than a $1000 total ( high end refurbs or used Trinitron or Diamondtron Tube monitors ) and get MORE workspace than the 30" AND better colour.

We had an iBM 21" P260 running perfectly legible at 2048x1440!!!!
CRT space is cheap.  
I'd be lost without my 2x1600x1200.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

itinker - everyone is entitled to their opinions - maybe a rearrangement of wording on your part would have been better.
Your post came across as an insult. Try rereading it yourself if you care to see our point.

Maybe I should come to your house and have the first thing to come out of my mouth be something like "Oh my God, your decorating sucks big time...a green couch and beige carpeting...are you crazy?? Here come to my house and I will show you what you should do..."

When posting, how you post is important if you don't want to be misunderstood. I have made the same mistake.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

> and James not the content


Hello,

I know that's what _you_ were suggesting. _I_ was merely suggesting that content is *far* more important than visual aesthetics.

James


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

"I know that's what you were suggesting. I was merely suggesting that content is far more important than visual aesthetics."
Could not agree more. Content is why I'm here as are most members.
But the red really clashes with my latest Theme.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It looks fine, it works fine, and that's aboot it, eh?

Don't make me resurrect the attitude from the U2 discussion!!


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

iTinker, your first post here and you criticize?

This must be another thread to ignore.


----------



## AdrianL (Jul 23, 2003)

Criticism should always be welcomed, other wise their would be no progress or a lot of great ideas maybe never brought forward, however it all depends on the style and manner in which it is delivered. 

It could of been said in a more diplomatic and productive way. Instead of using insulting words. 

I personally like the way the forum is organized and find it very easy to find topics and discussions.

If this forum were to have a forum for every Mac product or computer for example, we'd have a situation where few posts will be in each category and coming across interesting discussions you wouldn't of other wise of seen in a general Mac product forum. This forum has a healthy and contributive member participation but i think organizing it like macnn would kill it because this is geared to a mostly canadian audience which means its audience size is limited and spreading the forum thin would kill it.

in my opinion


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Everyone is indeed entitled to their opinions...

and if our mayor decided to act on those opinions, it is his right.

After all this is his site, and he can do as he likes.

No one is forceing anyone to come here and no one is forcing anyone to stay or to go. 

Personnally, I like the decor here just fine... and that and a $1.50 will get me a cuppa coffee. 

Usually it is polite to get to know the place before critizing the curtains...

but to each, his own.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This forum has _character_, and I *like it*!

The colour scheme doesn't bother me at all... if anything, it's like a great-big Canadian flag spread out all over. Love it!

EhMax has done a fabulous job with this place, including the playoff mods (and I'm not a hockey fan). Can't wait to see what happens on Hallowe'en! (hint, hint)

There are always going to be things that we'd like to see included, modifications, etc., but until we're the ones putting in the time to run this place, I suggest we say THANKS Mr. MAYOR! and get on with providing the wickedly inspiring / interesting / infuriating content which keeps us all coming back.

Salut, eh!

M


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"_Who cares about design.. I care about content..._"

I'd just nudge that a tad and say design should enhance getting the content across and make communication and use easy.
One reason I don't like flashing banners etc. - it's visual noise.

Design purely for effect ie black backgrounds on websites bug me to no end.

So I'd say..... care about design only in the sense that it should make the content easily accessible and not get in your face.

The redesign of the Toronto Star was just plain terrific in that respect....and I told them so.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

I like it here. The colours are clean and things are kept to black, white and red. Less "busy" looking - more Canadian.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I concur with nearly everyone here that content supersedes form.

But I do have to ask, we use Macs, and one of the biggest draws to it, is that you have the content and an excellent form of displaying them.

Is the design of ehMac helping that? Personally I've become so accustomed to the interface that I couldn't answer that properly. I know where everything is, and due to the "top" "filler"[1] I don't see the instant graemlins or the instant UBB code. I never use those features anyway so it doesn't bother me or my 1024x768 screen.

What are people's problems with the ehMac interface? What would you change, bearing in mind that we only can change so much as UBB has the basic interface unchangeable to a certain degree. (Some can be changed, some can't. Depends on the area.)

1 - I use filler for the lack of a better word, the "filler" is our branding, and the Google ads are simply there to help offset the costs incurred through hosting.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I rather like the way that this forum is laid out. It works just fine, for me. I have ZERO complaints abot the ehmac interface.  

But then again...I almost never go anywhere else. It's been that way since I first went online, about four years ago. This is home for me.

So what do I know, anyway?  

And... I always say the following, to someone who complains loudly about what they see on TV...

"If you DON'T like what you are watching right now...then don't bitch about it...just reach over and CHANGE the friggin CHANNEL, fer goshsakes!"

















Simple as that.  

You DO have a choice, after all.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The computer elite have landed. Prepare the elaborate feast, forthwith.
















Too funny.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

eh iTinker if the forum offends you and the colour offends you then don`t come here, nobody here is holding a gun to your head. I come here to be educated and entertained at the same time thrust me between DrG and MacNutt it is possible.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> The layout and color (red) just plain suck big time. Red sucks as a forum color. And all this eh crap...stuff that! OK for the site title but that should be it.


function over form
i'll take that deal every time

*I come for the food, but stay for the atmosphere.*


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

> I've indulged in an avatar/icon, but I try to not even use smilies. I just find the wasted tics somehow insulting, in principle.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I've addressed this issue before, but I'll say it again: anyone who uses the word "sucks" is looking for a fight (or in need of English dictionary).

Red is a great colour. In fact, it's my favourite colour so back off, eh. I looked at the forum you posted and I'm not a fan of the bright yellow. Yellow gives many people headaches. ehMac may not be perfect but it's our forum. If you have comments, pass them on to our Mayor, as he so subtly suggested.  

And please don't use the newbie defense when your first thread posting is a flame.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I must confess that I originally found the ehMac "dude" caricature a little dweeby and the look of the site kind of drab. Beyond esthetics, I have always found the site slower than most other forums and lacking in a couple of features other forums possess. I made my thoughts known to hizzoner a while back and have let the sleeping dog lie ever since.

Having said that -- and having looked over several other forums when researching for this post, I don't see many others that are major fashion statements, either -- including the previously referenced MacNN. That place looks kinda drab and "Windows-like".

I think it would be cool for a Mac forum to reflect the esthetics of the Mac OS, itself. And yet, only one of the dozen I just quickly hit even comes close: http://forums.differentdistrict.com/ 

Now, probably all the individual Aqua "gelcap" buttons would increase load times a bit, but SOMETHING Aqua-like for a Mac site makes sense to me and would pretty it up a bit here back at the ranch. Maybe Aquafy the logo and title? Or Glassy-red bars, instead of the flat red ones?? Some examples:

The Okay button and tabs in this shot are nice:










We use the slickest OS on the planet. Maybe the site could use a similar "tarting up"? Still keep it Canadian, eh; but just with a dash of Cupertino Kool-Aid thrown in  


My 2¢










EDIT: Oh, and aquafy the maple leaf! 

[ October 25, 2004, 06:08 PM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are some good suggestions macaholic - and nicely articulated. 
I agree that the load time can be a bit slow, but I like the colours and the 'dude' is ok. 

Making it look a bit more like the mac OS is a good idea. 
My only suggestion would be to have 'post' buttons at the top. That does sort of drive me mad, having to scroll all the way to the bottom just to post a new topic. 

One thing I REALLY like is that the link attached to the last poster's name takes you to the post and NOT to their profile - that drives me 'round the bend too.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> My only suggestion would be to have 'post' buttons at the top. That does sort of drive me mad, having to scroll all the way to the bottom just to post a new topic.


There _are_ post buttons at the bottom...


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> There are post buttons at the bottom...


that's right, none at the top so you have to scroll to the bottom to post a new topic. 

You gonna be ok?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> that's right, none at the top so you have to scroll to the bottom to post a new topic.


There are post button on both ends... top and bottom... so unless I'm missing something beyond obvious, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah bopeep. There are post buttons hither and yon here


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I think bo-peep meant that to jump between forums you have to scroll down (you can click on the Canada's Mac Community! link at the top and then select a forum but that adds another intermediary page load compared with the jump).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Beyond esthetics, I have always found the site slower than most other forums and lacking in a couple of features other forums possess.* 

The speed issue will be addresses shortly. I wasn't joking in another thread when I said an Xserve is on the way. I'm working out a deal with a great ISP to have it collocated. (Also trying to find the time) I'm also going to upgrade to a PHP based version of the board. Both items should increase performance drastically.  

I wouldn't mind updating the look a bit, but anything I do, I want to have a subtle change instead of drastic. I've learned that never goes over well. Maybe with the new server we can ehMac red aquafy things.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sandy posted this over in this thread:










That kind of look would be pretty cool.


----------



## AdrianL (Jul 23, 2003)

That is very OS X ish.

Me likes!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

That WOULD be cool.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Now THAT's what I'm talkin' 'bout, boss!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Any 3D artists here?














Me not know how to make that.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Just please......PLEASE.....NEVER bring back that other ehmac icon...the one that is just the head of the ehmac guy....that icon creeped me out so bad I couldn't even look at it.

Having said that, I also like the layout and colours. Very Canadian. The only thing I would beg ehmax to bring back would be the "reply to" buttons at each post in a thread. I know he took it away because it was being abused...but I still want it back because I didn't abuse it







...and I found it a lot easier to respond to something someone says...especially i've i'm trying to also copy and paste something else like a url or image at the same time as trying to copy and quote something someone said....such a pain that I don't even bother anymore.

[ October 25, 2004, 07:57 PM: Message edited by: Pamela ]


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I rather like the layout and the colour. I have no problem finding a string I want to follow, and the quality of the discussions is, usually, very high and enlightening. There aren't too many places that give you as many opportunities to go "Hmmm!"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I guess iTinker doesn't like us anymore. He seems to have disappeared.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Change ehmac, leave it the same...or make the site barf flaming purple onions all over my screen whenever I log on. I care NOT.

I'll be here, right up till the last moment before you all finally decide to kick my sorry butt out the door.

And I don't give TWO HOOTS what the furniture looks like.  

Trust me on this.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

A nickle ... this one's worth two bits ... and you can print it out and frame it on your wall.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I like it. I may just even make it my signature!  

Trust m.......awww......you get the idea...


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

Where is this forum hosted?
I'd lay off any moxious redecorating if it'll only add to the clutter and disrupt the already less than ideal Feng Shui.

But then again whatever decorative images you have should be loaded once by users and then drawn from the cache hence afterwards - so the load times shouldn't increase too drastically.

Although these boards are slow enough as is.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! THAT'S GREAT, GratuitousApplesauce!


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> I'll be here, right up till the last moment before you all finally decide to kick my sorry butt out the door.


Anybodyy have a tentative date on this?  



> Trust me on this.


If we had a nickel for every time he said that line... It's his version of Cronkite's "And that's the way it is"... except more subjective


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

The layout and everything are just bleedin' fine.
Or were, until that U2 ad showed up.

_I'm just yankin' ehMax's chain. Have no issues with the board at all._

BTW, please don't fix what ain't broken.

iG/<


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> BTW, please don't fix what ain't broken.


I second that motion!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok.. maybe I'm daft, but I don't see any post buttons at the top .... 

maybe my browser? I dunno. 

I wonder if _I'll_ be ok 

lol


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I think this forum is fantastic! I keep coming back every waking hour.

Yea, it may need a little tweak. For example, the red bar at the top is too thick. I would delete it and move the ad banner to the top. It would be easier to see the topics when the page opens. 

The content is excellent and the mood is friendly. I have asked many embrassing questions about my lack of knowledge and have gotten many positive responeses. I like the graemlins and snicker at the member chit chat from, Macnutt, DR G., SINC, Macaholic and more.

Maybe one day, I'll be able to help others as i have been helped.

I'm always here... oops boss it coming... look busy


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

bopeep said:


> Ok.. maybe I'm daft, but I don't see any post buttons at the top ....


Here, maybe a picture with big green circles will help?
















bopeep also said:


> I wonder if I'll be ok
> 
> lol


Hmmm, I don't think so...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I think it'd be nice to see a gif of ehMax in a sled being pulled by
reindeer across the desktop before Christmas would be a nice touch.

Theme ideas are always interesting...Well...Except the sports
themes, Although...I am fond of golf.

Dave


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I loved the sports themes during the Playoffs - other than the site is slightly biased towards the Leafs (Go SENS Go). Of course we won't have that this year due to the stupid strike.

As for site improvements - maybe the site could use a little less red. Maybe put the people currently visiting the site in another color, there is a lot of red there sometimes. The site forums seem to be nicely organized - people seem to know where to put things most of the time.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Come on; an Aqua -- especially a RED Aqua -- look is going to be confusing?? Uh-uh. you don't confuse Quicktime's preference tabs with Network's preference tabs, and yet they look the same.

OS X has a unique look that is being copied by many Windows users out there. Aqua is what OS X is all about; part of its appeal. Why not evoke that refinement that we (most of us) really like?


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...so how do you like it now?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I used the quick style chooser in the extreme bottom left corner of the page and selected (Work in progress) Mac OS X.

I now only see blue and grey and it is much easier to read. Thanks for allowing this option ehMax!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Getting better every day. The Boys are working hard obviously. I like the Red here and there and the addition of light grey in place of most red is for me, more pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just went back and looked and yes, there are some nice changes being made. Nice to see all that red gone, but I still prefer the layout and look of OS X.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

It's all coming together very nicely. I also like the OS X option.

Best of all, same old nice folks.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Not sure I'm sold on the OSX look but I'll try it for a bit to give it a chance. I do like the progress overall and if people can continue to have a choice in interface, that would be fantastic.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pelao said:


> It's all coming together very nicely. I also like the OS X option.
> 
> Best of all, same old nice folks.


Those "folks" are what bring me back again and again!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

On my laptop I like the OSX skin but on a 20" LCD the ehMac liquid version is better (due to the wider screen layout). Since each layout is governed by cookies (rather than user account), its very convenient. Maybe an OS X liquid option???


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

OK Sinc, Sold on the OSX look. Very pleasing and easy on the eyes. I would only like it to scale to the browser window like the other two options do.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> Best of all, same old nice folks.


Except for Sinc (well I guess he's old). :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> Except for Sinc (well I guess he's old). :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


I will have you know I represent that remark!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So do I, for that matter. But let's not go there. :lmao:


----------

